# egg donation at lister



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Is anyone out there who has had succeful ED at the Lister?
i am about to try for the second time(first attempt not succesful) and wondering if ED with Egg sahring schemes can work ? 
Louise


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

HI louise, I donated as an egg sharer at lister last year, both myself and my recipient were successful, I was at first carrying twins but had a hetrotopic pg luckly I  my beautiful daughter stayed , my recipient went on to have twin boys, 

 good luck with your decisions and future 
mitch
xx


----------

